# Basic #5, #6, and #7 Knife Tapping Drill



## Guro Harold (Apr 8, 2005)

This is a "give and take", right vs right drill that alternates (Palit) after 3 strikes.

Please use a training knife with proper safety training equipment.

Person A throws a #5 thrust.
Person B angles and executes a low line "X" block.
Person A clears Person B's block.

Person A throws a #6 thrust to heart.
Person B executes a cross parry.
Person A clears Person B's parry.

Person A throws a #7 thrust to heart.
Person B executes cross parry, flows into an inside circle snake parry, to a "come along" disarm, and acquires the knife.
Person B now leads.


----------



## modarnis (Apr 11, 2005)

Great Drill Harold!!.  You can also interject disarms on the #5 or #6 strike.  As you progress in the drill, turn the intensity up with your partner and don't switch roles until he takes the knife from you.


----------



## Drifter (Apr 11, 2005)

Very cool drill. It reminds me of this. I like your version more because it has the disarm, rather than a drill which just repeats and repeats. 

 I think when I practice it, I'm going to add a horizontal elbow, or shouldering to the chest of the person who just got disarmed, to knock them back after they stand up. That way, the person who just got changed to be the defender gets some practice on regaining their balance, and the attacker gets some practice on non-knife weapons.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Drifter, Modarnis!!!

It would be great to know the history of this drill and how long this drill has been around.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is a variation that I have taught.  Don't know if it was taught before me so I can't take credit.  There is a hyper-extension variation and survival grab (no, not the knife ) variation to this drill that I teach as well.

Basic Counters (Not give and take)

Person A throws a #5 thrust.
Person B angles and executes a low line "X" block.
Person A clears Person B's block.
Counters:
- If Person B executes right over left "X" block, Person A captures right hand and  performs backward lock or double zeros/arkos to execute right arm bar.

- If Person B executes left over right "X" block, Person A captures left hand to perform a two finger center ("chicken wing") lock or left arm bar.


Person A throws a #6 thrust to heart.
Person B executes a cross parry.
Person A clears Person B's parry.
Counter:
- Person A captures right hand and performs backward lock or double zeros/arkos to execute right arm bar.


Person A throws a #7 thrust to heart.
Person B executes cross parry.
Counter:
- Person A uses left hand and parries under their own right hand to capture opponent's left hand and executes a left arm bar.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 1, 2006)

Now try this drill with:

- a single-edged trainer edge down.
- a single-edged trainer edge up.
- a double-edged trainer.
- a tactical trainer.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, now let's suspend usage of #5 for now so we can use #6 and #7 as a bridge to knife-tapping.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 14, 2008)

Palusut said:


> Thanks Drifter, Modarnis!!!
> 
> It would be great to know the history of this drill and how long this drill has been around.
> 
> Palusut


 
I don't know the history but I remember it from camps.
That was one of the more common knife drills that I saw. At least early 90's if not longer ago?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes we used to do this all the time.  I still have my own variation that I use regularly.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 18, 2008)

That was one of the first drills i learned 8 years ago when i started Modern Arnis with Bob Quinn. I love it and do it with my Hapkido students.


----------



## bobquinn (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello All,
I remember the drill, I use it for body shifting. If memory allows me, I would like to give Ray Dionaldo credit for that drill. I could be wrong, but I believe if you go to youtube and chum the waters on Master Dionaldo, I think I saw something there. I also remember doing the same drill with Bruce Chui.

Bob Quinn


----------

